# Mitsubishi FX2N-64MT



## Blue (27 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem zu lösen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe eine Mitsubishi FX2N-64MT mit einem MAC/MTA E300 Panel.
Mit dieser Steuerung möchte ich für meine Heimarbeit eine Zählanlage
bauen.
Die Anlage besteht aus 6 Rütteltöpfen, 6 Sensoren und der Steuerung.
Über das Panel möchte ich dann die Zälwerte ändern oder eingeben.

Ich bin von Beruf Elektriker und habe leider fast keine Erfahrung in sachen SPS.
Die SPS ist gebraucht und es war nur die Programmieranleitung dabei.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Frage 1: Auf der SPS ist noch ein Programm wo Passwort geschützt ist. Wie             bekomm ich das Passwort raus?
Frage 2: Kann ich die Steuerung über das Panel programmieren?
Frage 3: Falls das Programmieren über das Panel nicht möglich ist, bräuchte
            ich ein Kabel für die Schnittstelle. Wo bekommt man sowas?
Frage 4: Wo bekomm ich die Software zum Programmieren?

mfg.


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2007)

Frage 1:
Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit, man kann das Programm aber auf jeden Fall löschen,
ich gehe ja mal nicht von aus das du das Programm irgendwie brauchst.

Frage 2:
Das Panel kann nur Werte aus der Steuerung anzeigen/verändern, nicht aber das Programm verändern.

Frage 3:
Das Kabel nennt sich SC-09. Hast du die Möglichkeit bei einem Großhändler zu bestellen?

Frage 4:
Am einfachsten auch bei einem Elektro-Großhändler, du brauchst GX-Developer oder GX-IEC-Developer für die Steuerung,
und den E-Designer für das Panel.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blue (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

leider habe ich als Privatperson keine möglichkeit im Grosshandel einzukaufen.
Ich habe mal etwas im Internet gesucht und diese Software soll 1050€ kosten!
Das ist für mich nicht rentabel. Gibt es kein anderes Tool?
Der E-Designer habe ich aber nicht gefunden.

mfg.


----------



## zotos (28 Januar 2007)

Blue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider habe ich als Privatperson keine möglichkeit im Grosshandel einzukaufen.
> Ich habe mal etwas im Internet gesucht und diese Software soll 1050€ kosten!
> ...



Hmm.. also obwohl ich die Mitsubishi SPS und Panel nicht kenne denke ich nicht das es ein anderes (günstigeres) Tool auf dem Markt gibt um diese zu Programmieren.

Wo ist die SPS denn her? Und warum gerade diese Steuerung? Also wenn Du sie bei Ebay (oder so) gekauft hast würde ich mal frech fragen warum Du Dir über die Software vorher keine gedanken gemacht hast.
Also wenn Du due SPS geschenkt bekommen hast oder bei einem bekannten gekauft hast frag doch mal Da nach ob der die Software (oder ein PG) hat und Dir leihweise zu verfügung stellt.


----------



## MSB (28 Januar 2007)

Preise von RSonline.de: + 19% Mwst.

GX-IEC-Developer FX : 299€
Schnittstellenkonerter SC-09: 110€
E-Designer: 140€

Die 1050€ die du gesehen hast sind wahrscheinlich für die größere Version der Software mit
der man dann auch die A und Q-Baureihe programmieren kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blue (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

die SPS war an einer Maschine die wir ausgeschlachtet haben.
Jetzt dachte ich ich könnte die Steuerung für meine Heimarbeit
verwenden.
Aber wenn ich die Software und alles kaufen muss zum die Steuerung
programmieren, muss ich sehr sehr viele Tütchen packen bis sich das rechnet.
Wo würde denn überhaupt die Möglichkeit bestehen an die Software als Privatperson zu kommen?

mfg.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
um den adapter und die software kommst du nicht rum, bei rs kannst du auch als private person einkaufen, alternative wäre ebay, da gibt es aber nicht viel mitsubishi


----------



## Blue (29 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mich entschieden die Software zu kaufen.
Jetzt hätte ich nur noch ein paar kleine Fragen:

Frage 1:
Wieviele Zähler hat die Steuerung zur Verfügung?

Frage 2:
Ist die Software auf Englisch oder Deutsch?

Frage 3:
Für das E300 Panel gilt ebenfalls Frage 2.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

mfg.


----------



## MSB (29 Januar 2007)

Frage 1:
16Bit Zähler welche von C0 - C199 addressiert werden, also 200 Stück.
32Bit Zähler welche von C200 - C234 addressiert werden, also 35 Stück.

Allerdings hat die FX2N noch 8000 16Bit Datenregister welche (unter anderem) auch zum Zählen verwendet werden könnten.

Frage 2 und 3:
Ich persönlich bevorzuge zwar die Englische Version, aber die Software gibt es in Deutsch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Peter_AUT (30 Januar 2007)

*Programmierkabel*

Wenn du dir das Programmierkabel ersparen willst, könntest du auch über den Umweg das Terminals programmieren (Transparent Mode).
Das Kabel vom PC zum Terminal ist ein normales ausgekreuztes serielles Kabel, wobei die Steuerleitungen vom PC nur kurzgeschlossen sind.
Terminal          PC
TXD ------- RXD
RXD ------- TXD
GND ------- GND
                 RST + CTS 
                 DSR + DCD + DTR

Belegung aus dem "Installtion manual" für E-terminals.

Als Programmiersoftware kannst du auch MEDOC (die DOS Version) verwenden. Ich hab da gerade einen Download gefunden: http://www.taiwan-control.com.tw/download/ 
Außerdem kann man sich das Programmierkabel von der SPS zum PC auch selber basteln - ist ja nur ein einfacher RS232 zu RS422 Konverter


----------



## Blue (30 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe noch 2 INMAC Konverter gefunden, kann ich die verwenden?
Mit den DOS Programmen komm ich nicht ganz klar... (Englisch :???
Das E300 Panel hat eine RS 232 und eine RS 422 Schnittstelle.
Welche muss ich zum programmieren verwenden?

mfg.


----------



## Peter_AUT (31 Januar 2007)

*Inmac?*

Inmac sagt mir leider garnichts.
Die RS422 geht zur SPS (da gibt es keinen Konverter dazwischen, einfaches 
Kabel) 
Die RS232 ist für den PC zum Programmieren (oder Drucker oder anderes Terminal)
Das Mac kann man übrigens auch ohne PC Software programmieren - hab 
ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber ein Kunde hat so mal unabsichtlich 
das Programm gelöscht, weil diese Option nicht passwortgeschützt war.
MEDOC könnte es auch auf Deutsch geben und unter  http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de kann man aber auch eine Demo 
der Software bestellen.


----------



## Blue (1 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

@Peter_AUT:
Ich habe mir jetzt ein Kabel angefertigt wie du es skizziert hast.
Leider bekomme ich aber keine Verbindung zum Terminal.

Kennt jemand dann auch noch die Belegung vom SC-09?

mfg.


----------



## Peter_AUT (2 Februar 2007)

das SC 09 ist ein RS232 RS422 Konverter drinnen.
Da müsstest du schon ein paar Bauteile mehr (genaugesagt 3 + ein paar Kondensatoren) verlöten. (ein Pegelwandler (12 auf 5V) - und dann zwei 
die die Differenzspannung für RS422) erzeugen - Die sind bei mir einmal
gestorben. Habe ich dann bei RS gekauft - kosteten ca 1-2€, der Pegelwandler nochmal so ca. 2-3€. Elektronikwert von dem Kastel warscheinlich 5€ in Summe - Ich frag mich wie die auf den Verkaufspreis kommen....

Auf www.mitsubishi-automation.de findest du das Handbuch zum MAC und
auch einige Kabelbelegungen. Ev. ist der Transparentmodus im MAC ausgeschaltet, dann bekommt man auch keine Verbindung zur SPS


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2007)

hallo,
hier mal schauen:http://forums.mrplc.com/index.php?showtopic=9889
in dem forum gab es schon mal solche bastelvorschläge, einfach mal dursuchen.


----------



## Trgo (2 Februar 2007)

hallo zusammen,

die SPS-Programmierung geht meines Wissens auch über das E300.
Serielle Verbindung PC-Display, Betriebsmässige Verbindung SPS-Display über die zweite Schnittstelle des Displays, da ist dann kein Konverter-Kabel erforderlich.
Hat den Vorteil das du das Display nicht immer von der SPS trennen mußt und mit dem Developer/E-Designer wechselseitig zugreifen kannst.
Ebenso ist eine Statusanzeige des Programms bei angeschlossenem Display möglich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Blue (4 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

nach langem auprobieren mit Kabelbelegungen kam ich zu dem Entschluss
mir doch die Kabel für das Display und die SPS zu kaufen.
Aber danke für die Links und Ratschläge.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein kleines Programm gebastelt... kann ich dieses auch ohne SPS testen oder simulieren?

mfg.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Februar 2007)

hallo,
wenn du den gx developer benutzt und den simulator hast schon


----------

